# nervige Anrufe von Sprachcomputern



## flower (8 Februar 2006)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem.
seit ca. 10 wochen rufen bei mir immer private (externe ) nummern an und wenn ich ans Telefon gehe, schweigt mich das gegenüber entweder an oder es kommt eine Computerstimme, die mir sagt, dass ich ausgesucht wurde zu tollen Gewinnspielen und einfach warten soll, bis ich auf eine 0180-nummer für mehr informationen weitergeleitet werde.
Das schlimme an der Sache ist, dass die immer dreister werden. so wurde ich heute (ungelogen!!!) 20 mal im 2 minutenabstand von dem ominösen schweige-mann angerufen.
was soll ich machen? ich hab mein telefon jetzt erstmal lautlos gestellt, aber das ist ja keine dauerlösung! Ich weiß ja noch nicht einmal, welche Firma das ist, sadass ich mich dort beschweren könnte!
Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, wie das zu lösen ist? Hat jemand das selbe problem?
Bitte um Antworten!


----------



## stieglitz (8 Februar 2006)

Das gibts schon einen langen Thread, erst mal lesen ..
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12097


----------



## flower (8 Februar 2006)

das problem ist ja, dass neuerdings gar keine ansage mehr kommt. wenn ich mal abnehme ertönt schweigen und sonst nix! wenn ich den AB laufen lasse, kommt auch nix.das pure schweigen und nicht mal mehr ne nummer oder gewinnansage.das war ganz am anfang...


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2006)

Das liest sich etwas anders als in dem genannten Thread 


			
				flower schrieb:
			
		

> die mir sagt, dass ich ausgesucht wurde zu tollen Gewinnspielen und einfach warten soll, bis ich auf eine 0180-nummer für mehr informationen weitergeleitet werde.


es wird keine Nummer angegeben, die angerufen werden soll, sondern es soll anscheinend
 kostenpflichtig weitergeleitet   werden.(R-Call Variante?)


----------



## flower (8 Februar 2006)

jaja das stimt so auch. das war als das ganze angefangen hat immer die masche, aber seit vorgestern kommt gar nix mehr und die anrufe häufen sich bis zu 20 mal am tag. vor ein paar wochen wars nur jeden zweiten tag einmal mit ansage und jetzt 20 mal ohne ansage...
sehr mysteriös


----------



## SEP (8 Februar 2006)

http://www.telekom.de/etelco/faq_frage/0,18133,951_262_1250-1_3683,00.html

Eine letzte Lösung, wenn nötig (wobei ein Beratungstelefonat ja mal nix kostet ...)


----------



## flower (8 Februar 2006)

Du held!!
hab da grad angerufen und einen freundlichen mann an der strippe geahbt, der mir sagte, dass das weniger als 2 euro im monat kostet zitat: "böswille anrufe" direkt abweisen zu lassen..
hoffe mal dass das was bringt!
aber danke! :bussi:


----------



## flower (8 Februar 2006)

also für alle die so ein ähnliches problem haben:
ruft bei der telekom an. da gibt es ein sicherheitspaket das 1,99 euro im monat kostet. man kriegt ne anleitung zugeschickt und kann dann, wenn irgendso ein nervtrottel anruft eine nummernfolge eingeben und dieser anrufer kann dann nicht nocheinmal anrufen, da die leitung diese nummer dann erkennt. das kann man mit 10 verschiedenen nervnummern so machen!
danken wir der telekom!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2006)

flower schrieb:
			
		

> kann dann, .... eine nummernfolge eingeben und dieser anrufer kann dann nicht
> nocheinmal anrufen, da die leitung diese nummer dann erkennt. das kann man mit 10 verschiedenen
> nervnummern so machen!


Vorausgesetzt die Rufummernanzeige  ist nicht unterdrückt...

cp


----------



## rolf76 (8 Februar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> flower schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na toll, was bringt das dann überhaupt? Gerade fand ich die Sache noch gut, wenn auch mit 10 Rufnummern etwas klein geraten.

Aber wenn das nur Nummern erfasst, die nicht unterdrückt sind, dann ist das doch ziemlich wertlos...  :cry:


----------



## flower (8 Februar 2006)

nein, das ist extra dafür gemacht, das habe ich den netten herrn nämlich auch gefragt. das ist dann so ne art fangschaltung


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2006)

flower schrieb:
			
		

> das ist dann so ne art fangschaltung


jetzt wird ein Schuh draus

cp


----------



## flower (8 Februar 2006)

joah hoffe mal, dass das was bringt.
wenn ja wär das meine erlösung!


----------



## IT-Schrauber (8 Februar 2006)

Machbar wäre das durchaus, da die Rufnummern ja erst in der letzten Vermittlungsstelle unterdrückt werden. Ich bin jetzt wirklich mal gespannt ob dieses "Sicherheitspaket" wirklich hält, was Dir versprochen wurde, flower.


----------



## flower (8 Februar 2006)

ja der herr hat gesagt ich würde es am freitag zugeschickt bekommen ( also den code für die unterdrückung ) und dann wird getestet. werds ja schnell merken. der computer hat in den letzten 10 min schon wieder 2 mal angerufen.
werd das dann jier nochmal posten ob das was bringt..


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2006)

flower schrieb:
			
		

> ja der herr hat gesagt ich würde es am freitag zugeschickt bekommen ( also den code für die unterdrückung ) und dann wird getestet. werds ja schnell merken. der computer hat in den letzten 10 min schon wieder 2 mal angerufen.
> werd das dann jier nochmal posten ob das was bringt..


Sicher hat diese Leistung auch einen Namen bei der Telekom (wahrscheinlich einen englischen), kannst Du den mal hier durchgeben? Ich wäre auch an so etwas interessiert, aber ich habe die Erfahrung, dass die Telekomiker sich schon mal etwas umständlich anstellen, wenn ihre Kunden nicht genau wissen, was sie wollen.


----------



## SEP (8 Februar 2006)

berend2805 als gast schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher hat diese Leistung auch einen Namen bei der Telekom (wahrscheinlich einen englischen), kannst Du den mal hier durchgeben? Ich wäre auch an so etwas interessiert, aber ich habe die Erfahrung, dass die Telekomiker sich schon mal etwas umständlich anstellen, wenn ihre Kunden nicht genau wissen, was sie wollen.


Blicke hierher: http://www.telekom.de/etelco/faq_frage/0,18133,951_262_1250_1251-1_3843,00.html
oder hierher: T-Com-Shop Sicherheitspaket Plus


----------



## IT-Schrauber (8 Februar 2006)

Hmm, die FAQ laesst die Frage, ob man die Nummern zur Aufnahme in die Liste kennen muss, aber auch unbeantwortet. Wobei meine Vorahnung mir sagt, dass man sie bestimmt kennen muss


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2006)

http://www.t-home.de/Katalog_PK_Zubuchoptionen?CCID=2PQKmCJvpWQAAAENkttE2aHV



> *6. Abweisen von Belästigern (Kick-out)
> Unerwünschte Anrufer (Belästiger) werden abgewiesen, auch wenn der Anrufer seine Rufnummer unterdrückt hat bzw. die Rufnummer Ihnen nicht bekannt ist.* Die Anrufer (Belästiger) hören bei erneutem Verbindungsaufbau eine Ansage und werden automatisch abgewiesen. Die Sperrung aktivieren Sie einfach per Tastenkombination am Endgerät. Sie können insgesamt 10 unterschiedliche Rufnummern auf Ihre Sperrliste setzen. Bei Aufnahme einer weiteren Rufnummer wird der jeweils älteste Eintrag überschrieben.


Da die Verbindung aufgebaut wird, kostet es den Belästiger wenigstens Gesprächsgebühren...

cp
*

[die Option gibt es nicht mehr oder unter eventuell einer andern Bezeichnung  modinfo ]*
http://www.t-home.de/Katalog_PK;sid...0050&CategoryDomainName=EKI-PK-DefaultCatalog


----------



## sturmbringer (8 Februar 2006)

Das haette ich gerne bei Arcor  ... 
hab keine Lust schon wieder eine neue Rufnummer 
zu nehmen


----------



## AndyO (26 Februar 2006)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, die FAQ laesst die Frage, ob man die Nummern zur Aufnahme in die Liste kennen muss, aber auch unbeantwortet. Wobei meine Vorahnung mir sagt, dass man sie bestimmt kennen muss



Ja, dass wird mit Sicherheit so sein. Diese CallCenter rufen ohnehin nicht von einer Nebenstelle an. D.h. die 10 Speichermöglichkeiten sind innerhalb von wenigen Wochen wertlos. Was wir brauchen ist ein Gesetz, was denjenigen, der aus gewerblichen Gründen einen Anschluß anruft, welcher z.B. auf der E-Robinsonliste steht, durch ein ohne Gerichtverfahren zu verhängendes Ordnungsgeld (siehe Parkknollen Auto), belangt werden kann. Das möchte die Politik aber nicht, da es sich um einen milliardenschweren Dienstleistungs-Zukunftsmarkt handelt, in dem man die Zukunft Deutschlands sieht...


----------



## Mucki69 (20 September 2007)

*AW: nervige Anrufe von Sprachcomputern*

hallo ich habe das selbe problem nur das es sich um eine nummer handelt die aus einem ortsnetzt kommt  und zwar 02821/7530 809 und 
                                                   02821/7530 796

man kann nicht mal zurück rufen dann kommt: dieser anschluß ist nicht erreichbar?????

brauche mal hilfe


----------



## Sirius (20 September 2007)

*AW: nervige Anrufe von Sprachcomputern*

Ist es Zufall, dass unter der Nummer 02821-7530-0 eine Marketingfirma erreichbar ist?

http://www.klicktel.de/branchenbuch...ch.html?newSearch=1&vollstaendig=028217530796


----------



## provea1 (23 Mai 2009)

*AW: nervige Anrufe von Sprachcomputern*

Ich bekomme seit wochen anrufe keine nummer zu sehen 
wenn ich dran gehe höre ich immer nur einen komischen ton es ist kein fax 
es kann ziemlich auf die nerven gehen 
wer von euch hat das noch


----------

